# Self Sufficiency/Living off the Land or Off the Grid > Cooking, Food Storage, & Preserving >  Some info about brown rice

## sofasurfer

I got this from the "LDS Preparedness Manual". This is the first reference I found that states that brown rice CAN HAVE A LONG SHELF LIFE.

Brown rice:
This is whole grain rice with only the hull
removed. It retains all of the nutrition and has a pleasant nutty
flavor. From a nutritional standpoint it is by far the
best, but it has one
flaw: The essential oil in the germ
is very susceptible to oxidation and soon goes rancid.
As a result, brown rice has a shelf life of only about six
months unless given special packaging or storage. Freez-
ing or refrigeration will greatly extend this. Its possible
to purchase brown rice from long term food suppliers
already specially packaged in air tight containers with
an inert nitrogen atmosphere or you can do it yourself.
In this kind of packaging, (if properly done), the storage
life can be extended for several years.

----------


## crashdive123

I have always read the same/similar thing.  I suppose it depends on different factors.  The brown rice that we are currently using was stored in 2 liter soda bottles and stored in our lower kitchen cabinets.  It is well past two years old and has not gone rancid.

----------


## sofasurfer

I was always led to believe that brown rice was only good for 6 months. For long term I would need white rice which really is not good eatin in my opinion.

----------


## finallyME

I bought a 5 gallon bucket of brown rice a few years back.  I put a gamma lid on it when I opened it up.  It still isn't rancid, and I open it up all the time to take more out.

----------


## JamieScott

I've always wanted to use brown rice but everytime I taste it, it doesn't feel good.

----------


## crashdive123

Thought I'd update this old thread.  The brown rice I'm using now is about 8 years old.  It was stored in 2 liter soda bottles.  Tastes just fine.

----------


## Rick

Tastes great, less filling?

----------


## madmax

> Thought I'd update this old thread.  The brown rice I'm using now is about 8 years old.  It was stored in 2 liter soda bottles.  Tastes just fine.


I think you told me how old it was after we started eating.  Tasted fine.

----------


## crashdive123

> I think you told me how old it was after we started eating.  Tasted fine.


That was the white rice that has been stored in 2 liter soda bottles for 15 years.

----------


## Solar Geek

We just ate a ton of brown rice with beans with the brown rice being from 2012. I put it in the power pressure cooker XL and pushed the button and it was delicious when done.

----------


## chiggersngrits

That proves it. The fact that brown rice goes rancid was Fake News put out by the white rice propaganda department. Where's that new guy I got one for him.

----------


## Antonyraison

Brown Rice and lentils add some beef stock cooked in a pot on a fire.. well that is really tasty.
Love brown rice. Awesome info Thanks.

----------

